# A fattie and our special canadian buckboard bacon



## scotty (Jan 19, 2009)

a fattie and canadian buck board







A fattie made from ground butt






My own canadian buckboard. If you folks dont make this, you are really missing the boat


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 19, 2009)

You won't find those in a health food store. Looks delicious!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks mighty good scottie..How long do you smoke your buckbord and at what temp


----------



## scotty (Jan 20, 2009)

Waldo
I try tp maintain 225 to 250 till an internal temp of 170


----------



## scotty (Jan 20, 2009)

Fatties are usually made from Jimmy dean sausage but we use either home ground beef or pork. MOSTLY SEASONED PORK

The buckboard bacon is usually made from a a pork butt that is left in a cure/mud for 2 or 3 weeks.

We use a pork loin because they are lean.

This thing tastes like a country ham.. Great actually


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 20, 2009)

Scotty, I've never heard of a fattie before now, but that looks delish!! It looks like it has a filling inside the pork/sausage?


----------



## scotty (Jan 20, 2009)

dragonmaster42 said:


> Scotty, I've never heard of a fattie before now, but that looks delish!! It looks like it has a filling inside the pork/sausage?



I never heard of a fattie till i started hanging with the smoking meat folks.

Some just get a pkg of jimmy deans, thaw and smoke it at 225 deg. F to an internal temperature of 180 deg. F. Others roll it into a one gallon zip lock type bag to flatten it out in a square.
Then you cut the bag open and fill it with anything. 
not too full so it rolls and seals easily. We used onions and green pepper(fried first)) some chunked pepperoni and shredded cheese. You imagination and taste buds dictate the fattie recipe


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 20, 2009)

man, i wish you were one of our neighbors!


----------



## scotty (Jan 20, 2009)

Al Fulchino said:


> man, i wish you were one of our neighbors!



I liked your website. my family is from Naples and a small island off the coast of Naples called Procida.

This is for all my Italian Pisani

Pepperoni--the oven baked method--It works well too






more pictures if you care to look
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/sausage%20making/


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 21, 2009)

thank you....and i like your foods and that signature at the bottom of your posts


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2009)

Fattie's, buckboards and butts......What are ya all talking about??


Ramona


Just kidding, Nice meats there, Scotty


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 21, 2009)

As bad as the thread with everyone admiring each others (wine) racks!






I'll have to check out that pepperoni when I get home (can't see it here in the office). My family hails from Pombia in the Piedmont region of northern Italy. I've never tried to make my own... that might be fun!


----------



## scotty (Jan 21, 2009)

rgecaprock said:


> Fattie's, buckboards and butts......What are ya all talking about??
> 
> 
> Ramona
> ...



Food is supposed to turn us on Ramona.
Glad you like my


----------



## scotty (Jan 21, 2009)

dragonmaster42 said:


> As bad as the thread with everyone admiring each others (wine) racks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss Rocky will post the recipe if you need it..

We used this recipe because it is not the one requiring hanging to dry under specific temperature and humidity conditions.


----------



## Miss Rocky (Jan 21, 2009)

*
Here's the recipe we used. It's very easy:
Deejay’s Pepperoni<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>*
6 lbs ground Pork<O></O>
5 lbs ground Beef<O></O>
14 teaspoons Sea Salt or Kosher Salt<O></O>
2 teaspoons Prague Powder #1<O></O>
Mix meat, salt and cure until sticky<O></O>
1 teaspoon Mustard seeds * 1 teaspoon powder<O></O>
8 teaspoons Anise seeds<O></O>
4 teaspoons Fennel seeds<O></O>
Grind mustard, anise and fennel into to a fine powder<O></O>
Mix powdered spices with the additional items listed below<O></O>
1/4 cup Powdered Milk<O></O>
1/4 cup buttermilk solids<O></O>
3 teaspoons minced Garlic Powder<O></O>
4 tablespoons Corn Sugar<O></O>
8 teaspoons Ruby Red Paprika<O></O>
8 teaspoons Cayenne Pepper<O></O>
3 teaspoon Citric Acid<O></O>
* optional: 2 tablespoons of Red Wine<O></O>
1 teaspoon lemon rind<O></O>
1 teaspoon Allspice<O></O>
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper<O></O>
<O></O>
Stuff into 30 - 38 mm casings for pepperoni or 21 mm casings for Snack Sticks.<O></O>
If you find air bubbles poke pin holes into casing to remove air pockets.<O></O>
Bake or smoke at 185° - 190° until an internal temperature of 150° is reached, this should take<O></O>
about 3 hours. If you choose to smoke pepperoni do so only after it is has been cooked and<O></O>
cooled!<O></O>
If needed you may dip pepperoni in boiling water for 20 seconds to shrink casings, then remove<O></O>
and allow to cool to room temperature.<O></O>
You should refrigerate for at least two hours before eating.<O></O>
For best flavor let sit uncovered in refrigerator uncovered for several days before eating.<O></O>
The key to good pepperoni is salt and fat! Yes I said fat. Make sure it is not to lean or it will<O></O>
come out dry. Use at least at 80% lean to 20% fat meat ratio. I 75% 25% might even be better.<O></O>
If you don’t have buttermilk solids use cultured buttermilk.<O></O>
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net<O></O>
<O></O>


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yum!! Definitely on the "to try" list! Thanks!!


----------

